# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Spetsnaz "Turan" in Syria

## The Man

VIDEO: Russian special forces infiltrate Al-Qaeda strong point in northern Hama

The unit "Turan" is an all-Muslim mercenary force of about 1,200-strong, made up of men from former Soviet republics in Central Asia, Southern Caucasus, and also Russian Muslims from Northern Caucasus, trained by Russian special forces at a base in Tajikistan, and recently deployed to Syria. This is first ever image of them in action. Or, at least, of some terrorists getting blown away by them, anyhow. 

Another new ally on the ground for Russian troops  :Smile:

----------


## Big Dummy

> VIDEO: Russian special forces infiltrate Al-Qaeda strong point in northern Hama
> 
> The unit "Turan" is an all-Muslim mercenary force of about 1,200-strong, made up of men from former Soviet republics in Central Asia, Southern Caucasus, and also Russian Muslims from Northern Caucasus, trained by Russian special forces at a base in Tajikistan, and recently deployed to Syria. This is first ever image of them in action. Or, at least, of some terrorists getting blown away by them, anyhow. 
> 
> Another new ally on the ground for Russian troops



Heard of the all muslim Russian units before. The Russian military will be majority muslim by 2025. They are being taken over from within, even though they fight it as much as possible.

----------


## The Man

> Heard of the all muslim Russian units before. The Russian military will be majority muslim by 2025. They are being taken over from within, even though they fight it as much as possible.


I already refutted this before, man, lets not start this bs all over again...

----------


## Big Dummy

> I already refutted this before, man, lets not start this bs all over again...


e



 I think it was great you are from Russia and have insight I don't. But I got 50 sources that say the same thing. Do you have any to refute?

Russian Army to become a Muslim-Majority Army by 2015-2020.

----------


## Big Dummy

This topic pisses you off sorry. But it keeps coming up from medias all over the world. That is a lot of fake media.




Even Putin is caving in, in Moscow.

----------


## The Man

> e
> 
> 
> 
>  I think it was great you are from Russia and have insight I don't. But I got 50 sources that say the same thing. Do you have any to refute?
> 
> Russian Army to become a Muslim-Majority Army by 2015-2020.


That's a 2008 article from fucking Pakistan lol That's a country who WISH Russia, India, etc, would be Muslim. That says "by 2015". It's 2017. Russian military is not majority Muslim, though they do have plenty of Muslims in the ranks, which is understandable, since 1 in 10 Russian citizens is Muslim, and they do get conscripted like everyone else. The Chechens in particular do serve in their own special units, like GRU Vostok or that MP unit in Aleppo. That's because they are arrogant assholes by nature, cannot get along with anyone else who is not Chechen, and thus have to be kept separate from the others  :Big Grin:  

Doesn't mean they are gonna be majority any time soon.

Oh, and that mosque in Moscow is not new, its been there for more than a century, they simple enlarged it and made it more beautiful. In fact, Moscow has like 3 or even 4 million Muslims (if count about a million illegal immigrants from Uzbekistan and Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan), but they only have like 4 or 5 mosques to use, at all. They are treated like absolute shit there. Nobody is "caving in" to them.

----------

Big Dummy (05-02-2017)

----------

